# Foster batch 4: Pregnant Mama



## Venusworld21

She's a shelter foster, so her and her littles all belong to the shelter. Going to need some "M" names in a week or so.  And mama needs a "queen" name.

Here's mama:





Flexing the baby bump:


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Mata Hari, for Mama Cat, maybe Mulan??
She's pretty!


----------



## Venusworld21

The girls at work suggested Magpie and Marbles. I also like Moondust and Minerva. For mama, it doesn't have to be an N name, just a Queen name. I was looking at Nala or Sarabi for her, but I don't know if they're a match for her. I LOVE her angular little face.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

I like Sarabi! Its different and I think a good match for her!


----------



## Jetlaya67

I like Queen Margot. She is beautiful, can't wait to see the babies!


----------



## NebraskaCat

I'm getting a "Bastet" vibe from her.

And for the kittens... Mau, Mari, Meeka, Mystery, Myrrh

I know, weird.


----------



## Jakiepoo

No help on the names, but she is one gorgeous momma!


----------



## Catlover Danielle

Very gorgeous. Can't wait to see what the babies look like. I also like Sarabi


----------



## Yuki'sMum

She's a beauty! I like Nebraska's names 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zerafian

shes so tiny...I couldnt see more then 2, maybe 3 at most


----------



## katrina89

She is so pretty. I have a soft spot for mama cats. Mine had a litter and they were all adopted out and she was left at the shelter poor girl... so I see mama cats and automatically think of my girl

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Venusworld21

Yeah, I always check back at the shelter to make sure that everyone, including mamas, get adopted. The mamas are almost always last, but they get there eventually (usually 2-4 weeks after the babies). I've only had one mama kitty go faster than her kittens....mama was marked like a Siamese, and the kittens (5 girls) were all solid black with tiny white stripes on their faces, so yeah. I've got updated photos of her I'll put up in a bit. She's starting to look uncomfortable with her large-ness, so I think we're down to maybe 3-4 days to go on the baby watch.


----------



## Lotu

The coloring on this mama is stunning  Here is a baby name suggestions: Matrix. I also like Nebraska's suggestion of "Mystery". If it is a trio...Matrix, Mystery and Maze! I'll look forward to hearing name choices and seeing pics. Maybe some more baby calicos!!


----------



## Venusworld21

Here's mama tonight. She's been spending most of the last two days sleeping and looking uncomfortable. Poor darling.


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat

She's so gorgeous! Hope delivery goes well and you have perfectly healthy babies!


----------



## rayrhonda

Venus,

What's going on with mama and delivery. Are they here yet :?:


----------



## 10cats2dogs

We want, we need...Update Please!!


----------



## wallycat

What a beautiful cat. I can't wait to see the babies!!


----------



## Venusworld21

No babies yet. I'm pretty sure mama will either need to have them soon or explode. I'll try to remember to snap a few updated photos later tonight.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Prayers and Hugs, that all goes well!


----------



## CatMonkeys

She's so beautiful, her coat pattern looks almost like a painting! I hope she has a healthy delivery and can't wait to see more pictures of her and her babies!


----------



## Venusworld21

Still no babies. I took pictures last night of mama and her giant tummy, they just haven't made it from camera to computer yet. I'll try to get them posted tomorrow.


----------



## Catlover Danielle

She's gorgeous! Can't wait for the babies!!!! You must be so excited, too!


----------



## Mitts & Tess

She looks so petite! She is a great looking cat. Nice markings! What's her personality like. Prayers for a quick smooth labor. Cant wait to see the babies! Bless you for taking in another group of kittens and mom.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Still no babies???
Did you finally decide on a name for Mama? 
All Paws crossed for a safe and speedy delivery! !


----------



## Venusworld21

No babies yet. I'm just now home from work. Will upload the pictures soon.


----------



## Venusworld21

So these are from 2 days ago....she's bigger now.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Poor Mama! She's got to be getting close!


----------



## Venusworld21

The babies arrived last night! Three of them. One is an orange tabby it looks like. One looks like a gray tabby, but then it raised its nose and it was orange, so I will just have to look more closely in a few days. One looks just like mama (so calico or tortie?). I almost couldn't tell she had three, 'cause it blended so perfectly against her. 

She had them in the middle of the night while everyone was sleeping, of course, so I didn't get to be of any use during the actual birth. I need to go and wash/change out the towels now though. I will be useful, darnit!  Pictures will be up soon.


----------



## Venusworld21

Well I went in there to snap some photos and there was a 4th kitten, so I guess she's still having them. Pictures eventually, lol.


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat

Awesome! Glad everything's going well!


----------



## Mitts & Tess

This is exciting that things are going well! Cant wait for pictures. Is she having them in your laundry room?


----------



## Venusworld21

Yes she's having them in the laundry room. I have a large dog crate lined with towels in there for her. She's ignored it for the last 10 days, but that's where she decided to have them, so yay for that. #4 is dry now and has discovered the joy of milk. I'm pretty sure she's still contracting though. Right after #4 was born, I felt a bump that I can't feel now, so I think that might be #5 moving into position. We shall see!


----------



## 10cats2dogs

The little feral mama I helped out, it seemed her magic # was 5!
Three litters...and I was never able to trap her...broke my heart...
I am so happy that you can help this Mama and her kittens!!
And it sounds like so far so good for all!


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Sooooo, Has a #5 showed up yet?!


----------



## Venusworld21

Nope, no #5 yet.


----------



## Lotu

Looking forward to the pics...what a fun mix of colors.


----------



## Venusworld21

Still no #5 and it's been 3 1/2 hours since the last birth....Now I'm wondering if there really wasn't a #5 and I'm just overzealous, or if there really is a #5 and she might need to see a vet. The shelter is closed today (holiday weekend) or I'd just call up and ask them. She seems to have settled down quite a bit and I can't feel anything else in there when I palpate her, so maybe it was just gas or something that I felt before. She doesn't seem to be in any kind of pain or distress. She's just purring and snoozing.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Do you have any idea if this is her first litter??
The biggest problems, I've seen, whether Cats or Dogs happen with the first one...
All Paws Crossed!!


----------



## Venusworld21

I have no idea if it's her first or not. I don't even know how hold she is. She seems to be doing a really good job with the 4 that are here though.


----------



## Venusworld21




----------



## 10cats2dogs

OH MY GOODNESS! TO PRECIOUS! 
Mama looks like she's doing a Great Job!!


----------



## Venusworld21

She's doing great.  Getting a bit tired though. I brought some wet food to her in the box and she scarfed it down. I changed out the towel she was laying on too, since the first one was soaking wet (dark red one in the photos) and she was super protective of the babies, like a good mama (though not mean to me about it, which is also good).


----------



## pkbshrew

What a terrific Mamma and she looks SOOOO smug hehe! "Looks at ma babies!!!" The babies are simply gorgeous!


----------



## NebraskaCat

Little kittens are cute, good job to you and mama. I never deal with them when they're that small, so it's exciting and scary for me to think about.



Venusworld21 said:


> One looks just like mama (so calico or tortie?)


The fun never ends with naming patterns. I'd call her calico tabby, sometimes referred to as "caliby". Some might say "Torbie with white" also. Doesn't really matter - she's gorgeous. 

Hope kittens stay healthy and mom stays patient with them. Congrats.


----------



## Lotu

Cute--keep posting pics as they get older  Whatever color mom is, I like it!!


----------



## CatMonkeys

Oh how sweet!


----------



## Jetlaya67

So beautiful! Glad they are all doing well.


----------



## wallycat

They all look so great and mamma cat is positively glowing!!! They can have another baby hours and hours later (the feral that decided to give birth in our living room ended up going upstairs into a closet the following day and delivered a 4th; sadly, none of them made it).
SUCH great pictures.
Thanks for sharing !!!


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat

Oh, they are just precious! Momma looks quit pleased with herself! Congrats!


----------



## Catlover Danielle

Can't wait to follow this thread more and more. These babies are so cute and you're making me miss having newborn babies around my house, even though they're so much work lol!! 

It's crazy how fast the time goes and how fast they grow up. I have 3 8 week old babies right now and it feels like they were just born last week lol!

Did you pick on a name for Momma?? I still like Sarabi.


----------



## Venusworld21

She definitely seems pleased with herself. As well she should be, of course.  She did a good job baking those little buns in her oven to purrrfection.

We brought her out of the box just for a minute earlier so we could palpate her in an upright position (when I thought I felt something earlier, she was still laying on her side and had just had the fourth one) and didn't feel any more babies, so I think the final total stands at four. She's still not showing any signs of being ill or upset like I would expect if she were having complications, so 4 it is. Although I promise not to be surprised if I check on her in the morning and find a fifth.  


She hasn't left the box all day, not even to use the litter box. I'm going to be bringing her dinner in bed here shortly. It's been a long day, she deserves it.


Edit: I think Mama's name is going to be Minerva. The Roman Goddess of Wisdom (would be the equivalent of the Greek Athena). There were a few times today when I was hovering and worrying and she just looked at me like "Calm down human. Everything is fine." She's definitely smarter than I am.


----------



## rayrhonda

I.m so happy that mama and babies are doing good! Congrats


----------



## my5kitties

How is the little family doing? The babies are all so precious and mama is just beautiful!


----------



## Mitts & Tess

She does look like a pro here! 
She is something special that is for sure!


----------



## kittiesmom

:heart What a gorgeous picture, that's one cool mummy and happy kitties. Congratulations clever girl.


----------



## Venusworld21

Everyone is doing well. The final total is indeed going to be 4 kittens. They're nice and quiet, which means Minerva is doing a great job keeping them fed and warm. She's coming out of the box a bit now, long enough to greet me and scarf down her food when I bring it in. I'll try to get some updated pictures in the next few days.


----------



## NebraskaCat

That is a great picture. I love the little tabby kitties all have such straight mackerel lines and mama's got such swirly classic ones. Congratulations to you and Minerva, a good team.


----------



## Mitts & Tess

All the kittens look great. No runt of the litter either?


----------



## rayrhonda

We need more pictures! What a beautiful family


----------



## Venusworld21

Almost one week old photos  I think the kittens are 2 boys (orange and the more "brown" of the two tabbies) and 2 girls (calico and the more "black" of the two tabbies). Mama and babies are all doing great.


Minerva, getting her figure back:







I swapped out the towel for a clean one halfway through the photo shoot. Mama wasn't pleased, but she's doing really well with me handling the babies a little bit at a time.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Omg!! Too cute! Mama looks like she's doing Great! And the babies! Sooo cute!


----------



## _ANT_

OMG too adorable!!!


----------



## Mitts & Tess

What a great mom! Kittens are soooooo cute.


----------



## rayrhonda

Thanks for the updates....keep them coming :love2 They are all gorgeous!


----------



## Lotu

Looks like momma got her figure back fast (ha!) The kittens are so cute  It is a fun variety of colors...looking forward to more updates and revealing of the names you choose for the babies.


----------



## Venusworld21

Their eyes are opening!  No pics, 'cause every time the flash goes off, they blink, but their eyes are opening!


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat

Ohhhhh exciting!


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Venusworld21 said:


> Their eyes are opening!  No pics, 'cause every time the flash goes off, they blink, but their eyes are opening!


Considering their precious little eyes are vulnerable at this stage...its a Great Idea Not to 'Flash' them!!
Pictures at some point, w/o flash are looked forward to!!


----------



## Jakiepoo

Ahhh they're so little! I want them all!


----------



## Venusworld21

Holy cow they're 2 1/2 weeks old already. How did that happen? Anyway, I was out of town the last few days. Will try to get pictures tomorrow. I can't believe how big they're getting. Everyone's eyes are open and they're starting to play with each other and totter around their box a little bit. Soon they'll be terrorizing my laundry room.


----------



## Venusworld21

Mama Minerva:









Little orange boy:



Brown tabby girl:



Calico/tabby girl:



Brown tabby boy:



The babies are only 3 weeks old and nearly as big as mom:


----------



## kittiesmom

:luv What a fabulous job you and mommy cat have done, the kitties look so happy and full of life. Well Done. :luv


----------



## Lotu

What are the babies' names?


----------



## Yuki'sMum

Awwww how precious  <3 they're so adorable. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Venusworld21

No names yet on the babies. Gotta work on that.  I've mostly been leaving them alone and letting mom do her job with them, so I haven't got a feel for their personalities yet.


----------



## Lotu

Name ideas..."Milo" for the orange boy since he looks like the kitten in the "Milo and Otis" movie my kids like. For others...Mirabelle, Mocha, Max, Mia, Mimsy. I still like a theme of Mystery, Matrix, Maze and Morph.


----------



## Jetlaya67

So adorable! The little calico/tabby is my favorite.


----------



## Venusworld21

Top contenders so far: marbles, milo, melody, minuet, mirage, mishka, misty, mojo, mystique, matrix, morpheus


----------



## Venusworld21




----------



## wallycat

OMG. SO CUTE.
The brown tabby reminds me of my little feral-boy when we first rescued the 5.
Almost exact replica. I miss them as kittens!!
thanks for the kitten fix....what a great job.


----------



## emilyatl

Oh my goodness, they are so adorable. Mom is so beautiful! So for M names (sorry if any of these are repeats): Maggie, Mable, Martin, Max, Molly, Mickey, Mona, Missy, Myrtle, Marshall, Mick, Matt, Maddie. That's all I've got...


----------



## Venusworld21

I don't think the names are repeats, but in general I don't like people names for animals. I'm trying to push myself to finalize names for them tonight if I can. Will post once I have them sorted out.


----------



## Venusworld21

I finally picked names! 

Tabby Girl: Mirage
Calico girl: Marble
Orange boy: Mojo
Tabby boy: Morpheus


----------



## anne j

Just went through this whole thread, so I was overwhelmed by all the cuteness! I want to smooch all their faces. It's been so long since we've had a kitten in the house so I do a little "squee!" when I see them.

Are you planning on adopting Minerva or just foster her until a home is found?


----------



## Venusworld21

Just foster. She'll go back to the shelter with the babies and go up for adoption once her milk dries up. I already have 5 of my own cats here (and one private foster who could take weeks or months to place), so I can't keep any more until I have a bigger house.


----------



## Venusworld21

A coworker of mine wants to adopt one of the kittens. She brought her daughters over to meet them today. Of course, they're far too young to leave mom yet, but they did really good with being picked up and held and it was great socialization for them.  There was way too much cuteness for them to pick just one, but they've got at least 4 more weeks to decide before the kittens can be adopted out anyway. 

The kittens turned 4 weeks old yesterday. I can't believe how big they're getting. Will try to get more pics up tonight (if our power stays on....windstorm forecast).


----------



## Venusworld21

Finally got another pic of these guys. I had to steal their big crate for the guys in the garage (they already have free roam of the laundry room anyway and were just using it to sleep in--and mistakenly as a litter box) so now they'll have to make due with a bit smaller bed.




They've officially started box training. I've seen everyone pee where they're supposed to at least once, and I haven't found any accidents at all today. Marble (calico) is really starting to differentiate herself as the leader of the group. Mojo (orange tabby) is a little shy and I'm going to do extra work with him and make sure he's fully socialized. Morpheus (black tabby boy) is a crier and Mirage (black tabby girl) is second in command to Marble. 

Mama Minerva is starting to spend more time up and away from the babies (on the cat tree or washing machine). I think she's starting to enjoy her freedom again.


----------



## Venusworld21

Things are going great with these guys. They're almost 6 weeks old already (Saturday). I can't believe it! I have lots of cute photos of them to post, if I can ever get away from my other foster batch long enough to upload them.


----------



## Venusworld21

7 weeks old tomorrow. And updated photos!

Mama Minerva:







My favorite picture of Mama:




And babies:

Marble






Running straight into the wall:







Morpheus:










Mirage:













Mojo:


----------



## Venusworld21

Had to break this into two posts. Too many photos 

General cuteness and shenanigans:


----------



## Jetlaya67

They are getting so big! How adorable!


----------



## Venusworld21

8 weeks old today! I can't believe it. I don't like the idea of sending them up for adoption right before Halloween, 'cause people are crazy, so they'll be going up for adoption in about a week. 

Mojo, snuggled up with one of our permanent kitties, Daytona:



Mirage, snuggled up with Diablo:



Marble and mama Minerva:








Morpheus and Mirage:


----------



## Jetlaya67

They are so healthy and beautiful! Thanks for the update, gives me my kitten fix for the day.


----------



## emilyatl

Yeah, I know a lot of places do not adopt out orange/black kitties around Halloween. I don't understand people. It's sad that we have to make rules like that. They are all so cute! Ack. I love tabbies.


----------



## Venusworld21

That's not the shelter's policy. I just personally don't want them up for adoption until after Halloween and the shelter is fine with that. I just can't believe how big they are already. They're hitting that obnoxious phase though, lol. I'm absolutely covered in small scratch marks. It's definitely adoption time! Mama Minerva is a little sick of them too. One more week and she'll get a permanent baby vacation.


----------



## Venusworld21

The babies are officially up for adoption. Minerva has been stretched out on the carpet in the living room and seems to be thoroughly enjoying not being hounded to feed the babies every 10 minutes.  She'll go back in 2 weeks to go up for adoption, once her milk has dried up and she can be spayed.


----------



## Venusworld21

I stopped by the shelter tonight to check on my babies. Mojo, Morpheus and Marble have all been adopted and are gone to their new homes. Mirage is pending adoption and should hopefully be going home tomorrow.  Yay babies! Minerva is still enjoying her grown-up kitty time immensely.


----------



## CatMonkeys

That's wonderful the kittens have all found homes! Hopefully their gorgeous mama cat will get adopted quickly as well! Glad to hear she is enjoying freedom from all those babies


----------



## Jetlaya67

AWW, I am glad Mama Minerva is having some "me" time finally. And the babies are getting adopted! I knew they would not last long, they are awfully cute.


----------



## Venusworld21

Found a few pictures from right before the babies went back to the shelter to be adopted:










And this has been what Minerva looks like since the babies left:


----------



## 10cats2dogs

The kittens are all so cute!
Mama looks like she enjoying her recovery from mom duties!


----------



## Lotu

Curious...did the mamma cat miss them at all? You have fostered a lot and am wondering if the mamma cats usually act the same when separated from their kittens. Do they seem to just go with it knowing that it is time or does it vary with each cat? What are some of the reactions you have seen?


----------



## Venusworld21

I stopped by the shelter on the way home and Mirage is gone, so all 4 babies are adopted and in their new homes now. 

In this case, you could tell before I sent them back that Minerva was getting a little sick of them. She doesn't seem to miss them, no. She's not wandering around crying for them or anything. That generally seems to be the case. Occasionally I've had moms act like they miss the babies and sometimes taking the babies away has caused a mama kitty to go into a raging heat, so her behavior changes then too....but for the most part the moms seem glad for a break after being bitten, climbed on and played with for 8-10 weeks.


----------



## Lotu

Thanks  I had read somewhere about mommas sometimes wandering around...seemingly sad...maybe that is if the kittens are taken away too young. It is good to hear that most of yours seem to have an instinct to know it is time to part and have done their job.


----------



## Venusworld21

Mama has discovered that she likes the cube toys:


----------



## Mitts & Tess

Totally sweet!!!


----------



## Venusworld21

It's been two weeks. The milk is dried up and Minerva is ready to go up for adoption. Here's hoping she has her forever family to be thankful for this year.


----------



## Venusworld21

I stopped by today to check on everyone. Minerva is up in the adoption room and is the darling of the shelter staff.  I think she'll get adopted quickly.


----------



## Yuki'sMum

So glad the kittens are in their new homes. Minerva is such a gorgeous kitty, I'm sure she'll get adopted fast 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Venusworld21

She got selected as "pet of the week" and is featured on the shelter's facebook page.  She really is the shelter darling, lol. Hopefully she can be placed by thanksgiving!


----------



## Venusworld21

I stopped by tonight to refill on lysine for my remaining fosters. Minerva's on hold. Hopefully she gets to go home tomorrow.


----------

